# The bicycle icons



## Fnaar (27 Jul 2010)

Sorry if it's already been covered... but to the left of the posts, we have red, blue and green bikes, sometimes faded....

I've had several theories, all wrong!


----------



## potsy (27 Jul 2010)

Fnaar said:


> Sorry if it's already been covered... but to the left of the posts, we have red, blue and green bikes, sometimes faded....
> 
> I've had several theories, all wrong!



Red-hot topic
Green-Poll
Blue-New content
Pale Blue-No new content

All as far as I can tell,on I.E.8 if you hover the cursor over the symbols it tells you what they mean,doesn't work on Chrome though.


----------



## Fnaar (27 Jul 2010)

Thanks Pottsy!


----------



## Shaun (27 Jul 2010)

In a bit more detail here:

http://www.cyclechat.net/index.php?app=core&module=help&do=01&HID=7

(The help link is a bit hidden away on the user drop-down menu at the moment - something I'll sort when I eventually get around to re-styling things.)

Cheers,
Shaun


----------



## HLaB (27 Jul 2010)

The Forum legend at the bottom of a main page kinda gives it away too


----------



## Fnaar (27 Jul 2010)

HLaB said:


> The Forum legend at the bottom of a main page kinda gives it away too











and thanks Shaun for the link too!


----------



## Shadow (27 Jul 2010)

HLaB said:


> The Forum legend at the bottom of a main page kinda gives it away too



Very pretty but this does not appear on my screen!! 

Edit: Ooops - yes, it does - looking on wrong screen. Apologies.


----------

